# BFN but 3 weeks late



## DaisyDee (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies - please help.....I hope I am posting on the right board.......


I am NEVER late but this month I am almost 3 weeks late.  I did two HPT (clear blue digital) and a Tesco brand cheapie but both came out BFN.  But still no AF!!  I was so "hopeful" (headaches and such sore boobs a little bit of light cramping when AF should have arrived) I just couldnt believe it was BFN - and I feel totally    I don't know what to do and am beginning to worry.....I am 40years old and until this month I have had regular 28day cycles.........should I go see my GP?  I have one more HPT left but just don't want to try it as its probably BFN......but this lateness is messing with my head  I feel like everything is "on hold" until I find out either way - no wine/headache tables........cant believe it.......what shall I do?  


Thanks 
DD


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi,

The best way to know for sure is to get a blood test.  You could see if yours GP would do that or, if you want, you could pay for it privately - the clinic I was at charged £50.  I remember, just before I was starting my first round of IUI in 2003, I had a 40+ day cycle.  I had always had 28-30 day cycles and that was really unusual for me.  It was just a strange long cycle and after that it went back to 28-30 days and has never been that long again since.

I really hope that it isn't just a long cycle and you get your BFP. 

S xx


----------

